# How much space are you using?



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Now that you've had your Fire for a while and have time to play with it and download apps and books, how much space are you using on your device?  I'm curious...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I currently have about 2.6 GB left of the 6-ish that are available.  But I've removed apps several times.

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I've been a busy girl.  I have 1.47 of my 6-ish left.  I have a lot on it that I could take off though.


----------



## Nickinev (Aug 31, 2010)

I have about 4.6 left. I keep a lot in the cloud.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I took a movie off and now mine is 3.19 of the 6.54 GB.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

I have 5.18 left. All of my stuff is in the cloud, except for about 5 books and about a dozen apps.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I have 4.6 gigs left. My music is kn the cloud. I have one movie on it and lots of games and apps. I only download the book I am currently reading.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey I'm doing better then I thought with 5.8 left!


----------



## enodice (Jul 29, 2010)

2.2 GB free.  I have a lot of space tied up with magazines.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I wasn't thinking about that when I subscribed to every possible free magazine!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I've got 3.78 left - and need to do some serious housecleaning and organizing.  At first I was using the GO Launcher app to keep things organized - recently, not so much, and I need to get on that.  Right after Christmas!   

And there are definitely some apps I could at least remove from the device, and some I could probably just delete from my account completely.  Music too - I need to just put a couple of songs on there for people to hear the speakers when they ask "How does it sound?"  And yes, the magazines are no doubt memory hogs and once I've read them I could probably get rid of them.  I'll get it all figured out.  After Christmas!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Meemo, are you planning to get rid of Go Launcher or use it more?  How do you use it for organizing?


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

This is probably a dumb question, but I know nothing about the "inner workings" of electronics ... so, here goes: not saying they would, but if Amazon wanted to, could they increase the total memory on the Fire via a software update, or is that hardware based?

(And, BTW, I have 5.2 available on mine ... since, so far, I really only use it when I'm at home and therefore tethered to my WiFi, most of my stuff is still in the cloud.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Stellamaz said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but I know nothing about the "inner workings" of electronics ... so, here goes: not saying they would, but if Amazon wanted to, could they increase the total memory on the Fire via a software update, or is that hardware based?


Pretty sure it's hardware based. So the only way to increase the available space would be to make the OS take up less space.

(I have 5.73 of my 6.54 available still. . . . . but LOTS of stuff in the cloud.  )


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm using 2.19 right now, after cleaning out some rarely used apps yesterday. 

I had a big space issue last week when I tried downloading my college yearbook. I clicked on the file that was supposed to be "for Kindle"' stupidly thinking it would go into my Kindle books. Instead, it downloaded as a gigantic file with a .zip file name. I got a message that I didn't have enough space, the file would not open with any of my document apps, and I could not get it to delete. I was just about to panic and call customer support, but then I thought of connecting my Fire to my PC. I was easily able to access the offending file and delete it. I also deleted.the several epics and other files.I had accidentally downloaded over the last few weeks. Then this week I cleaned up my unused and silly apps.

I only have a few books on here and plan to keep it that way - just having books I am currently reading. I also have some downloaded TV shows and movies that I plan to remove once I'm done watching them. I think there is plenty of space as long as I keep on top of things.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Someone Nameless said:


> Meemo, are you planning to get rid of Go Launcher or use it more? How do you use it for organizing?


Definitely use it more. You can have multiple pages of shortcuts to your apps with GO Launcher - I have one page that's for reader apps & utilities & magazine apps; the center page is for the Amazon apps, youtube, IMDb, Facebook, email, Pandora, Dropbox, etc - basically the internet-based stuff. One page is for games & books for the grandkids, one is for my games (or will be, the games are kinda mixed up right now). You can set up as many pages as you need (I think - there may be a limit but I haven't explored that much). Problem is that since I haven't been keeping up with it the last couple of weeks (I forget sometimes that I've had the Fire less than a month) , and between the free apps and the 10-cent ones I've picked up a fair number of apps recently. So I need to delete the apps that I don't really need on the Fire, put the ones I want to access into GO Launcher and get them organized, and from now on, make putting them into GO Launcher when I'm doing the installations.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

My problem with Go Launcher is that I keep hitting the home button and then have to go back in Go Launcher.


----------



## enodice (Jul 29, 2010)

Tam said:


> I was just about to panic and call customer support, but then I thought of connecting my Fire to my PC. I was easily able to access the offending file and delete it. I also deleted.the several epics and other files.I had accidentally downloaded over the last few weeks.


A file manager app will let you delete files from the Fire without connecting to a PC. I use AndroXplorer, but ES File Explorer is another option. Both are in the Amazon App Store. I consider this type of app a "must-have".


----------



## mike1132 (Nov 25, 2011)

About half but do have many books and magazines on mine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

enodice said:


> A file manager app will let you delete files from the Fire without connecting to a PC. I use AndroXplorer, but ES File Explorer is another option. Both are in the Amazon App Store. I consider this type of app a "must-have".


Thanks for the recommendations, I'm going to check them out. Here are the links, they're both free:

AndroXplorer:


ES File Explorer:


Betsy


----------



## DonWhitaker (Dec 10, 2011)

I currently have 3.6 GB free. I have a dozen short mp4 videos, a few audible books, a page and half of apps, 6 or 8 books, maybe 100 photos. More storage would be great, but what there is seems adequate.

I've been using File Expert as a file manager. I like the interface better than some others I tired.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Don that is amazing that you have that much on it and that much space left. I need to figure out what is hogging my space. The magazines are not downloaded to the device.


----------



## DonWhitaker (Dec 10, 2011)

The mp4 videos are taking up about 1.5 GB, I guess the rest would be mostly the apps. The photos I resized to about 1200 pixels across (using Picasa). They take less than 50 MB. I don't have any music on there because it's so easy to play it from the cloud if I want.

One thing I did do: After my initial rush of getting the Fire and trying out all the apps, books, and other features - I Reset to Factory Defaults and started over with a fresh system. Then I re-installed only the things I knew I wanted to use. Might have saved some space that way, hard to tell.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Someone Nameless said:


> My problem with Go Launcher is that I keep hitting the home button and then have to go back in Go Launcher.


If you want it to be your permanent "Home" (i.e. your default launcher) you can set it that way. I'd set it as my default launcher initially, then switched it back to the regular Fire launcher when I saw showing it to people fairly often. Now that the "demo period" has settled down a bit, I've got it back as my default. And hopefully that'll push me to get it cleaned up!


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

DonWhitaker said:


> One thing I did do: After my initial rush of getting the Fire and trying out all the apps, books, and other features - I Reset to Factory Defaults and started over with a fresh system. Then I re-installed only the things I knew I wanted to use. Might have saved some space that way, hard to tell.


Thanks, Don; this sounds like a great idea ... something I'm going to do myself one of these days. I have downloaded quite a bit of stuff that I'm pretty sure I'll never use, but going through all of it to individually delete things seems cumbersome. It makes more sense to just start over and add back in what I know I will be using.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks, Don.  I'm going to do the same thing at some point.  I do want to make a list of the apps that I've sideloaded since they won't show back up in my cloud.

I didn't know you could set the Go Launcher as the default.  Where is that setting?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Someone Nameless said:


> Thanks, Don. I'm going to do the same thing at some point. I do want to make a list of the apps that I've sideloaded since they won't show back up in my cloud.
> 
> I didn't know you could set the Go Launcher as the default. Where is that setting?


If you have GO Launcher installed and an option doesn't pop up when you go to "Home" to use GO Launcher or Kindle, then you've probably set the regular Kindle Launcher as your default at some point.

Here are directions Andra had written up before, altered slightly for switching from Kindle's Launcher to GO Launcher.

You can change this by going into Settings from the Home page.
Choose "More".
Then choose Applications.
Filter by "All" and select the app called "Launcher" (has an icon with Kindle on it).
Near the bottom of the screen is a section called Launch by Default and it will say "You have selected to launch this application by default for some actions." There is a button you can tap to Clear defaults. Tap it.
Then if you press the Home button in the Options Bar you should be prompted which launcher you want to use (Kindle or GO Launcher). If you check the box "Use by default for this action", then that program will be the one that fires when you press the Home button. If you want to switch back and forth on a whim, don't check the box and you will be prompted each time.

And on a side note, the word "Launcher" is starting to look funny to me...


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Awesome, Meemo, thank you!


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I still have 5.66 GB free.


----------

